# dewezee super slicer



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with a super slicer? My neighbor wants to unroll rounds of alf/orchgrass and re-bale into small squares. The video on thier site makes it look pretty slick. Any thoughts??


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

They had an ad in the latest Fastline. I looked at their site and sent the link to a friend that wants to do the same thing. The thing that impressed me was that you can use it for both feeding and rebaling. I'm interested in the feedback as well.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

to do this consistantly, you need a way to refluff the hay as it will come out of the slicer in a compressed mat. This mat will shear bolts all day long on your square baler! We have a slicer for sale with a whole setup for doing rebaling work. $6000. takes it away.


----------



## brutejman (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my neighbors who is also an equipment dealer had one on the lot and brought it over to see what it would do feeding our freeman. The rounds that we were rebaling that day had very short dry hay in them and the throat on the dewezee is so small that it just made a mess. I wasn't impressed at all. Im still getting the bugs out on my unroller that Im building.


----------



## The Hay Farmer (Jul 30, 2010)

have a superslicer II, have run several thousand 5 X 6 bales through it ...mostly straw, some hay...

made custom setup too, not as elaborate as above... key is to get cutting height and table speed adjusted/in sync to your baler capacity, and then have way to ted/fluff hay as it comes off, otherwise as said above, will jam balers/shear pins...

dry bales a must...bigger round bales equal less handling, more efficiency...net wrap a big help.... short stems - hay or straw - more problematic since not in windrow... naturally, more dense hay round bales = more small squares than straw round bales

not without issues, but manageable; waste/debris being notable one, less debris with hay, more with straw... realistically 100to 150 small squares an hour, with two people, though can do 250 ish if everything's clocking...one person operation if necessary, but two person doubles output as one gets ready to load another bale while other processes bale.. plenty of work involved...

run elevator off of back of baler into kicker wagon, and just unload wagon into barn so just handled once, or set out for customers... bale as demand warranted...

general plus was to significantly increase acreage harvested, and less storage costs....

if land all together/close, and have plenty of barn/storage space, probably better off to run stackwagon if interested in small squares..if land not all together and have capital, grapplers/flatbeds pretty good set up...

hope this helps...


----------

